# NT Handwriting



## wiggen (Apr 12, 2009)

I've noticed that when I write on lined paper, my handwriting is pretty messy and looks like a mixture of cursive and print. When I write on blank paper, it is obviously print and I tend to make the stems on letters such as g and j and t veeeery long. It also looks a lot more artisitc.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Given that the general concensus here is that I am an NT of some variety I'll share mine with you. It's a weird conglomeration of both print and cursive. It came from being in school and having to write down notes quickly. Sometimes even I can't read it because I write it so fast and spend little time trying to make it neat. 










It's actually fairly legible in this picture.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> Given that the general concensus here is that I am an NT of some variety I'll share mine with you. It's a weird conglomeration of both print and cursive. It came from being in school and having to write down notes quickly. Sometimes even I can't read it because I write it so fast and spend little time trying to make it neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's quite a lot like my NF friend's writing. =O Just a few minor differences, very much the same general feel.


----------



## Raynekatt (May 14, 2009)

I'm often told my handwritting is easy to read and people often want me to take the notes on things, though that could be because they are lazy :tongue:

I would say that my writing tends to be small with the lines rising across the page if the paper is unruled. The letters in my words tend to bleed together, though not to the point of being cursive. The letters also tend to be curved instead of pointed: ie I curve the bottom of my w. I also tend to avoid, at all costs, writing in BLOCKED CAPITALS as I hate how it looks.

--

Looking at the earlier posts, there does seem to be a consistent formate to how NT's write: curvey, slanted in some way... Anyone else pick anything up?


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> I don't fuck around.
> (Old image from another forum, btw)


LOOKS PRETTY GIRLY TO ME! You should write Santa letters for a living 

It's okay though, I'd trade you. My handwriting is so fucked up it's like a secret code for only me. My n's/v's/r's/sometimes u's ALL look basically identical. Maybe I'll put a scan up sometime. 

I don't do cursive. I hate writing. I wish I could type everything.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I hate writing and wish I could type everything also. My handwriting is nothing but scribbles, Maybe I'll try using the Cyriilic alphabet instead or better yet Morse Code. Morse 
Code can get tedious, but you only have to worry about two symbols.


----------



## cafstoda (Jun 29, 2009)

Open and rounded. slightly spaced between letters, no over lapse, they don't touch or are close to one another. large, i sometimes take up the whole space between lines. I have little differences between captial letters and lower case letters. legible of course roud: and pretty. oh, and it sometimes slants to the left and wave upward. 
my signature is loopy, pointed on the top of my N, ehh sometimes. can be easily forged. it looks like my regular print. i hate writing in script.


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

When I was in my teens I used to get bored with my handwriting so I used to change the way I did my a's, e's and i's. Sometimes I have a go at writing with my left hand for a change. I think my writing is fairly legible most of the time; when I make the effort to be neat I make the effort. Still get people trying to work out what the bloody hell it says though. And my spelling skills are awesome. Ignore any spelling mistakes or should I say typos in my posts. Typing is still not natural for me. I was raised on biro and paper.


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

I used to write very tiny for a time. And it's always looked like shit. I've unlearned cursive due to disuse -- my signature doesn't look like actual language. I prefer print, and mine looks like crap. I could write the same thing twice and you probably would assume it was from two different people.


----------



## jellyfish (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

That's not cursive. Almost none of your characters are connected :tongue:


----------



## jellyfish (Jun 27, 2009)

At my school that's usually disguised as cursive o_o I thought every letter would have to be separated in order not to be cursive. But it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

From Oxford English Dictionary:



> cursive |ˈkərsiv|
> adjective
> *written with the characters joined *: _cursive script._
> 
> ...


I don't know. Maybe you can slide on half of your characters. :tongue:


----------



## jellyfish (Jun 27, 2009)

well, you can't say most of them aren't joined.


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

I would post my handwritting on here.... but then they might finally be able to pin me for all those unsolved crimes :shocked:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Plus 'Over 9000' to "I hate writing and wish I could type everything"

I'll upload my handwriting later today when I'm close to a scanner. 
*


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

jellyfish said:


>


<3.
10char.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

I write cursive, illegible and hurried.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

My handwriting has the effect to make it difficult to actually read the writing because its so goddamn divine it has you looking at each letter in detail.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok I'm going to brag here but my handwriting is totally awesomeroud:. It's a combination of scrip and cursive, the letters are real skinny and long and if I had access to a scanner you would be able to see just how fancy it is.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

MY handwriting is dreadful, I write cursive and i think faster than my hand can write.


----------



## Dotti600 (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually use to write large and in perfect print, typical of most girls' handwriting because that was how my mom taught me and from looking at other girls' handwriting so I copied off of them. But as I got older, it's become smaller and becomes almost half-cursive, almost like a teacher's handwriting. Maybe because I was use to looking at their notes. *shrugs* I might post a picture later


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

My handwriting is so terrible that my teachers will sometimes threaten to fail my papers if I don't make it neater. ._.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

My writing is damn near illegible.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine is normally medium and from going left to right in lines even if the paper has no lines.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

My handwriting is very varied. When I'm not in a hurry, it looks as if it was printed - very small and very neat.
When I'm hurried, it becomes a normal size and largely cursive.
Casually, it will be very small, mostly print, but slightly cursive.

It's funny when my essay gets photocopied for my classmates, because you can see my handwriting change from small neat prints to averagely-sized and extremely messy cursive. :laughing:


----------



## MiasmaResonance (Jul 18, 2009)

If you can read that, I applaud you.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I grew up with a left-handed palm style of handwriting and think that I was meant to be left-handed. My writing is very slanted. I learned to stop mashing down so hard on the paper and how to actually right like a right-handed person in my early 20's but it's still something I haven't fully corrected. I'm not sure that at this age it's a good idea to switch to what should possibly be my dominant hand or if I have some sort of left/right brain confusion when writing. It could also be a plausibe explanation for any type of dyslexia. If for example, the child learned to use there less dominant hand and as a result the neurological functioning haywired a bit causing a less dominant area of the brain to have to compensate for language. I've looked into this but I don't know if it's true or just some absurd idea.

I just did some minor, very minor research and found that it's yet another implausible left-right brain pseudotheory. Starting to think actual research is where actual scientific conclusions come from. Who would of thought?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

MiasmaResonance said:


> If you can read that, I applaud you.


LOL! My handwriting isn't BAD, just a bit crazy. I feel bad for my teachers sometimes, though.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

MiasmaResonance said:


>


Your haircut trucks, eh?


----------



## MiasmaResonance (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahaha.
"My handwriting sucks" is what it says.

I fail so hard.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Personally, I really like my handwriting. I know, I'm narcissistic like that. :tongue:


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

When I take my time writing, it's very neat. When I don't take my time, it's still fairly neat, but some of my letters at the end of the word are sometimes unreadable. I mostly write really fast. 

My handwriting is straight up and down and medium-sized. 

Like you, I used to write really small, but it changed a little. I notice that some people write really big, but mine is a lot smaller than theirs.


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

How do you post an image?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

When I write with a pencil my writing is a mixture of cursive and print.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Me too!









And Rebecca, your writing is gooorgeous


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

My handwriting is big, messy, and inconsistent. I try to follow the lines, but without them, I go up and down accross the page, and the rows move to the right as I go down the page. I only use print. The only cursive I can write is my name, and whenever I have to use it for anything else, I have to make up letters. 

When I write normally, most people can read it, but if I have to write as fast as I can, I can't always read it and I just guess about what was wriiten. None of my letters are slanted, and when I get close to the end of a line, my writing gets a lot smaller as I try to stay on that line. At times, I write two or three rows in one rule.


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

Ugh, my handwritting is so bad. I hate it, it varies from big to small, messy to all girly-like, I don't know. It is bad. I tried buying some Calligraphy pens to see if it makes me write better...but it doesn't. I have to work on it, because I love beautiful handwritting.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

My handwriting sucks XD Here is a comic I drew in 9th grade. Sorry, don't have anything more recent.









My ENTP friend went over the words in one square trying to make it more legible. See if you can figure out which.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> My ENTP friend went over the words in one square trying to make it more legible. See if you can figure out which.


I think it's the middle square on the bottom row, but what happened in the second square from the left on the 4th row?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> My handwriting sucks XD Here is a comic I drew in 9th grade. Sorry, don't have anything more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four rows down, three across...?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> My handwriting sucks XD Here is a comic I drew in 9th grade. Sorry, don't have anything more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last row, second square.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr. Katzenjammer got it right, and to answer Very bored's question, he dies after drinking what he believed was pirate juice. I should have drawn him gagging and falling or something, not just suddenly lying there dead XD


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hurried, hideous, and rarely legible-even for me.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Mine can be sloppy, but if I want, with only a little effort, I can print as neatly as the words you are viewing in this post.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Mr. Katzenjammer got it right, and to answer Very bored's question, he dies after drinking what he believed was pirate juice. I should have drawn him gagging and falling or something, not just suddenly lying there dead XD


The lighter writing is visible if you examine closely, which extends barely about a mm from the darker hand writing.

Ben's been deceived by the thick handwriting, which doesn't cover any lighter writing at all. Close one :tongue:


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's mine. (The upload had better work.)


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

My ENTJ history teacher's writing. :laughing:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Illegible cursive. When I take notes I don't cross my t's or dot my i's so I can write faster. I go for speed and nothing else, my words look really short and long. So they are thin, with really low n's, u's, i's, etc. And really tall l's, t's, b's, etc.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

It's horrible quality and hard to read.
It says the following:

"Hello PC.
I think most NT's don't have a
standard "pretty" handwriting.
Mine is often hard to read,
but sometimes I try to make
something nice out of it.
I don't like writing that much.
Typing is easier.
Greets."

Yeah my handwriting used to change from time to time. It ended up being scribbly.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's mine from a random list of things I need to take care of that I wrote while I was on the phone. Pardon my junior high moments please. :blushed: It's the only sample I already had on my hard drive.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of my handwriting at the moment; although suffice to say, it is downright atrocious. If Bad Handwriting was punishable by death; I would have been executed quite some time ago.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

This is all I have as of right now:


----------



## Lijde (Jun 8, 2010)

My handwriting is hideous. Only my closest friends and I can read it. My teachers have threated to fail me plenty of times because of how messy it is, and my sixth grade English teacher spent the entire year trying to 'fix' my horrible handwriting. >>;


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Personally I reckon that we should all be proud of our crap handwriting!!

Crap handwriting is a sign of high intelligence apparently. :tongue:


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

To be honest, I'm a little cocky about mine.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I like mine. I'm kinda racing against my brain when I write. I can write well but it takes much longer (it also depends on how I hold my pen) :\


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

My handwriting is half print, half cursive (kinda like the Lucida handwriting font in MS word, I guess). Most of the letters have curves and loops. It is slanted sometimes. I can't write a number or letter the same way twice. I suppose it's legible.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Because my handwriting is awful:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

My hand writing is crap. Uneven, slants every which way, no curves. An S is indistinguishable from a 5, same with e's and c's. W's look like really wide U's. Yeah... no one likes my hand writing but me. roud:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Wiaa said:


> *TLDR*, I have shitty handwriting. :tongue:


The Lord of Da Rings?


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

I modify my handwriting every couple of weeks. Right now, it comes in a few styles:
Really-fucking-hard-to-write, takes-forever, unnatural cursive,
Alright looking cursive I can write at a modest pace
A mixture between cursive and print, which I can write extremely quickly with. (I mean, _fast_)
Print
Print with really tall ascenders, and I actually put dots/circles over the i's.

The print/cursive mixture is my favorite. It's soooo faast.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

my handwriting is....shall we say... unique? (like me!) I am a girl, however, my handwriting has been confused with guys' before. It's not all over the place, and is typically straight, however it is not neat, big, and bubbly like most girls'. I write really fast, so that usually affects the clarity, and it just looks like some wierd hybrid of print.


----------



## nyn (Sep 21, 2010)

I've put a lot of effort in my handwriting over the years, and now it's quite beautiful. 
There's always room for improvement, of course, but these days I get a feeling of accomplishment when I look at it and I like that.


----------



## iKicker (May 29, 2010)

I don't write manually anymore - I have a keyboard now!


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine, is small,not too neat, and sometimes illegible (because its small)


----------

